# ACS Assessment for Systems Analysts (261112)



## australiandream2017 (Jan 26, 2017)

Friends, 

I had applied ACS assessment for Systems Analyst (261112). After more than 45 days, I got an email from ACS assessment team that my skills assessment has been assessed as NOT closely related to the nominated ANZSCO code.

The assessor has made a recommendation that your application is suitable for the following ANZSCO codes: 
261314 (Software Tester)

I have about 14 years of experience in IT field with Testing, Business Analyst and PMO experience. I do not know why they out-rightly reject the applied code. 

What will happen if I don't accept the recommendation given by the assessment team? Will there be any detailed assessment of my skills and qualification?

What if I accept the recommendation and pay the revised fees and wait for the assessment?

I am seeking help from all the experienced people who have had similar experience.

Please help me.

Thanks.


----------



## singhbkh (Aug 7, 2017)

Mate ACS is very strict these days, just have a more research on your job duties on employment letter and subject you studied as a part of the degree or diploma you had then compare that with ANZSCO document for your occupation. If the majority of units or duties are matched then apply for appeal or review.

THEY WON'T PROVIDE YOU DETAILED ASSESSMENT- YOU HAVE TO CONSIDER YOUR OCCUPATION BY SELF ASSESSING DUTIES AND UNITS LISTED ON ANZSCO 2017 DOCUMENT.


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

australiandream2017 said:


> Friends,
> 
> I had applied ACS assessment for Systems Analyst (261112). After more than 45 days, I got an email from ACS assessment team that my skills assessment has been assessed as NOT closely related to the nominated ANZSCO code.
> 
> ...


What have you done. Did you go with the recommendation or did you reject. In the same exact situation and seeking help.

I have just received the ACS assessment outcome and they have come back with a recommendation for a different ANZSCO code. Originally applied with 2611* but they have recommended 263212 - ICT Support Engineer. This code is not eligible for 189 and only 2 states SA and QLD consider this code - but it needs state work experience which I dont have. 
So my question is what happens if I reject the recommendation and ask them to assess me on 261111 code only


----------



## pin009 (Mar 25, 2019)

Hi ,
So what was the outcome for your case . I am also considering for ICT support engineer .


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Punitranka002 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> So what was the outcome for your case . I am also considering for ICT support engineer .


We rejected the recommendation and went for review of the ACS outcome and got positive assessment as 261112 Systems analyst.. 

It is not possible to get an invite for ICT Support engineer

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

australiandream2017 said:


> Friends,
> 
> I had applied ACS assessment for Systems Analyst (261112). After more than 45 days, I got an email from ACS assessment team that my skills assessment has been assessed as NOT closely related to the nominated ANZSCO code.
> 
> ...


Hi australiandream2017,

1. If you don't want to accept, recommendation that your application is suitable for the following ANZSCO codes: 261314 (Software Tester), then don't do it.
2. As "Harini" mentioned they rejected the recommendation and went for review of the ACS outcome and got positive assessment as 261112 Systems analyst, you can do that as well.
3. If you 'can' give extra documents to prove that your roles and responsibilities are aligned towards Systems Analyst 261112. then do that.

Good Luck!


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

In the ACS guidelines they are very clear on what your roles&responsibilities need to be on your employment letter to get a positive assessment. It sounds like your employment reference letter did not meet their criteria.

Just to note for Software Tester you can't apply for 189, only 190 or 489.


----------

